# Places other than Big Al's or Pet Smart to purchase livestock / supplies in Durham ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Are there places other than Big Al's or Pet Smart to purchase livestock / supplies in Durham ?

Okay - there is Mauch's in Oshawa, but it's so dirty in there, and the animals never look healthy, I very rarely go in.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Bump it up.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

There's Trent Pet at the 5 Points mall.
South side between Metro and Value Village.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Car2n said:


> There's Trent Pet at the 5 Points mall.
> South side between Metro and Value Village.


How are their fish ? Are they healthy ? Well cared for ?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

There is a PJ in Pickering Towncenter (mall), not sure if that's too far for you. Fish in pretty good condition for a chain store.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I was just in that pj's on sunday.... Its a nice store- i was quite close to an impulse buy


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

try dras.ca

or come to a durham region aquriam society meeting at anderson check out the web page www.dras.ca theres always auctions at our meetings!


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Having lived in Durham my whole life and being in the hobby for just over 21 years, it really comes down to what you are looking for. Durham is essentially a hole surrounded by good shops. 

Big Al's is alright for some marines, crappy live rock, and some harder to find freshwater, but the warranty is garbage

Petsmart is good for your bread and butter, with odd balls here and there. Quality is hit and miss, but the warranty is great (14 days). No marines.

PJ's is sorta in the middle with both. The fresh is decent, marine is brutal for selection, however, they do have some nice ones there. However, all the live rock they have there is covered in aiptasia. 

Trent Pet in north oshawa was brutal but has upgraded and improved a bit. No marines

I would say it is worth the trip to NAFB, SUM, or Big Al's on Kennedy or North York. 

It is also worth heading out east to Quinte Reef..there are also a couple others out there too. 

Overall, I would recomend going through this site for finding local supplies and periodically checking the LFS


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

There is mr. Pet's at Bayly pass Harwood going west.
supplies cheaper that BA and PJ.
dp


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

Kijij = ) 

I find buying it online from breeders and hobbyist is often the best approach for two reasons. Cheaper and usually better cared for.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

kuopan said:


> Kijij = )
> 
> I find buying it online from breeders and hobbyist is often the best approach for two reasons. Cheaper and usually better cared for.


Ditto to the buying from breeders and hobbyists. You have a better chance in getting healthier and more stable livestock. Most likely cheaper too. Not to mention you may get new friends sharing the same interests.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

randy said:


> Ditto to the buying from breeders and hobbyists. You have a better chance in getting healthier and more stable livestock. Most likely cheaper too. Not to mention you may get new friends sharing the same interests.


Yes to that 

I've been lucky enough to meet a couple GTA members already - and will be meeting a couple more in the next week or so.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

andco said:


> It is also worth heading out east to Quinte Reef..there are also a couple others out there too.


well thank you. You put a big smile on my otherwise homely mug.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Try durhamregionalaquariumsociety it's your local tropical fish club their auction is coming up on April 15/12. They have a forum which is free to join and you will find great deals and awesome advice from other hobbyists.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

It's been a couple of years - I'm going to bump this up and see if anyone knows of any new places that have popped up since then.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Trent Pet at the 5 Points Mall is closing. = sale


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

There is really nothing out here. Bad news, good news is there are a ton of great stores within a one hour drive. Aquatic Kingdom, Finatics, Lucky's, Aqua Pets, Shrimp Fever, Kim's Nature, Canada Corals, and R2O to name a few.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Car2n said:


> Trent Pet at the 5 Points Mall is closing. = sale


Will check that out after payday !


----------

